# Anyone due to start ivf March 2014 at ERI



## mrs gillespie (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi me and my husband have unexplained infertility and are currently on the ivf nhs waiting list at ERI due to start about March next year. I am 28 will be 29 by ivf start and my DH is 41 will be 42 by ivf start. Anyone had any success with ERI with similar story also anyone due to start about March please feel free to message me . Looking for ivf round buddies


----------



## starfish2013 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi Mrs G - just joined FF and have just read your post. I'm also waiting to start IVF in Feb/March 2014 and would be nice to chat to someone going through the same thing. Am down in London though but would be good to be IVF buddies!


----------



## MissFruity (Nov 8, 2012)

hey  ive just had treatment at ERI ...was sadly BFN but i cudnt fault them the staff are all fab  i am bak up for pre treatment scan in Dec to start round 2 in Jan  good luck and feel.free to ask any questions xxx


----------



## KellyJervis (Sep 9, 2012)

We've got our first IVF clinic appt on Monday 6th Jan and should hopefully be starting treatment in April 2014


----------

